# Emt pda



## makphisto (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sure there are threads around here on PDAs, but I couldn't really find any current ones, and the search function won't allow me to search "PDA" so please forgive me if this is a dead-horse topic...

I'm thinking about buying a PDA specifically for the job.  I'd like something that can help with medications and MATH.  Are they worth it?  Is one better than another?  What about software?

Thanks.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

I love my PDA phone, but I cant see using it for anything other than a study tool for medic/emt.

When you need the info on the programs, you usually need it pretty darn fast and dont have time to flip through it, plus how bad does it look on scene to be standing over a kid, whip out your PDA to access your PALS program in front of the family?

But I think the programs are great for study tools, but they are expensive.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 2, 2008)

I carry a Palm in a metal case. Use to have a Pocket PC. 

There are a number of free programs out there. Epocrates is one that has all meds and math.  There is another program for recording ambulance times (call, enroute, on scene, etc) that just takes a touch of the screen to record times. There are more if you look.

I use it for review during down time and spell checking meds if I haven't heard them before.

As Sasha stated, can't see myself standing over a pt using it.


----------



## IrishEMT (Oct 3, 2008)

Get an iPhone. It's got some application you can download that gives commercial names, chemical names, side effects, reasons for, and contraindications of a ridiculous amount of meds.


----------



## makphisto (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't afford nearly $2000 on an iPhone, thanks.  ^_^

I'm looking at Palm units now.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 3, 2008)

IrishEMT said:


> Get an iPhone. It's got some application you can download that gives commercial names, chemical names, side effects, reasons for, and contraindications of a ridiculous amount of meds.



Epocrates does that and it's free for the Palm and Pocket PC.


----------



## reaper (Oct 3, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> Epocrates does that and it's free for the Palm and Pocket PC.



I have Epocrates on my BB. It is nice for looking up pt's meds. As stated it is free and updates every two weeks. It also has great articles that are sent your BB.


----------



## makphisto (Oct 3, 2008)

Go with the wi-fi capable unit or not?  It adds a considerable premium.


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 3, 2008)

makphisto said:


> Go with the wi-fi capable unit or not?  It adds a considerable premium.




I don't have wi-fi.  Are you somewhere you might use it?  I am involved with transfers that last 1-2.5 hours one way. Kinda hard to keep a connection.  If I want to update something I just connect to my laptop.


----------



## thatrescueguy (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the other program that provides times? Do they work with any other phones?


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 7, 2008)

thatrescueguy said:


> Does anyone know the name of the other program that provides times? Do they work with any other phones?



Are you looking for call times?  I just know about the one for the Palm called AmbTime.  http://ambtime.en.softonic.com/palm

Try Google for any others.


----------



## mikie (Oct 7, 2008)

There are a few medical applications for the iPhone (which isn't 200000).  Eppocrates for the meds, there is a free medical calculator (has A LOT, a few related for EMS, including MAP and a few others (can't remember off the top of my head)).


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm getting the iPhone and plan on putting some program on there.. but like others have said.. there is no way I'll be standing over a p/t and pull it out and start punching stuff into it. Maybe if someone is ODing on some drug I've never head of and I want more info I will.. or after a call I'll use it.. but the chances of me actually using it while on a "hot" call are pretty dang slim.

Oh and for the record the 8G iPhone here in Canada with the 3 year term is only $199.00.

Cheers!!


----------



## makphisto (Oct 7, 2008)

What's the cheapest rate plan you can get?  $60/mo?  Add that up over 3 years...


----------



## mikie (Oct 7, 2008)

^ well, as a college student I get a 10 or 15 (i forgot which one) % discount, which I love!  I have the lowest rate plan (450 minutes/month).  I don't talk too often and when I do, it's never a long convo.  And nights/weekends are unlimited, so I'll chat with you on the phone then!

But I'm not here to advertise the iPhone / AT&T


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 7, 2008)

> But I'm not here to advertise the iPhone / AT&T



*Me either!* Don't wanna get in trouble by the admins. lol ^_^

No.. you can get it for cheaper than $60/month.. but I didn't come here to argue why or whynot to buy the iPhone. I was just saying *I* am buying the iPhone and was going to be adding a program to it. I'm not buyin the phone for the sole use of the EMS program to use on it.


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I use a Palm T/X with Pepids EMS medical /drug program. I, and some of the local ER Drs, like it a lot. I ocassionaly use the wi/fi to check e-mails but mostly use the drug reference in "Pepid".The program is not expensive IMO. It costs $42.00 every 6months on a 2 yr term. I like the T/X as it has lots of internal memory without relying on a card.


----------



## EMERG2011 (Oct 14, 2008)

IrishEMT said:


> Get an iPhone. It's got some application you can download that gives commercial names, chemical names, side effects, reasons for, and contraindications of a ridiculous amount of meds.



Forget the iPhone - I've got an iPod Touch. One time fee, and you still have offiline access to Epocrates, MimVista, English/Spanish Translation (a godsend in some counties around here!!) Netters Anatomy, Eponyms, ACLS Algorithm Guidebook, Mediquations, and the list goes on. Honestly, I have no clue how I lived without mine - and no, I dont work for Apple


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've had a Treo 650 for the past 4 years now, and it is a brick.  It just keeps working and working.  I've got a lot of medical reference applications (almost all free), and use it as my phone, mobile internet, camera and camcorder, and MP3 player.

Here are some of the previous threads where this was discussed.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=1665

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2740


----------

